# Aergrind question



## Sleepymouse (Dec 17, 2017)

Just a couple of quick questions regarding the Aergrind.

Does the grinder have a catcher pot for the grindings?

How suitable is it for espresso?

Thanks in advance


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Yes it does. The bottom part of it is exactly what it's for.

It's completely suitable for espresso, if you don't mind doing it.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

PPapa said:


> Yes it does. The bottom part of it is exactly what it's for.
> 
> It's completely suitable for espresso, if you don't mind doing it.


After using mine on 2.4 with a light roast, I have serious respect for people who make espresso with it.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I make espresso with it regularly and enjoy it very much


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

Light roasts are challenging but the aergrind is one of the best handgrinders without gearing to do them due to ergonomical dimensions and sharp steel burrs


----------

